# Links??



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

Here is some code for my links. What do I need to change to make them work?

assetID=%NavbarAsset:/navigation_bars/Bar1.nav
$-->
















































<a href="file:/C:/Program Files/Yahoo SiteBuilder/sites/default/sitebuilder/preview/Picture1.html" onMouseOver="document.images['i6'].src='file:/C:/Program Files/Yahoo SiteBuilder/sites/default/sitebuilder/images/Bar1-6-mouseOver-67328.png'" onMouseOut="document.images['i6'].src='file:/C:/Program


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

All of the files are pointing to your local C drive. That is why they don't work on your web site.


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I am new at this. What do I need to change to make it work?
Can you give me an example?


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

if you provide a link to the actual site...
I might be able to figure it out for you (but only if the files and images actually reside on the server).

got a link?
if so... i'll check it out


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

If I make my own links will it be easier than fixing this one?


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

file:/C:/Program Files/Yahoo SiteBuilder/sites/default/sitebuilder/preview/bible.html" onMouseOver=
If I change this to read the page i want to link will it work?
For example ( Info.html )


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *If I make my own links will it be easier than fixing this one? *


 not necessarily (since "Find & Replace" is pretty quick and easy)....
but if you know the path.... and understand how the links are supposed to look..... then do whatever is easiest for you.

I was under the impression that you didn't understand this stuff....
so I was gonna try to use the link to your site to re-write your links for you.

do it whatever way you want....
but without a link to your site... the best I can suggest is deleteing all instances of :

file:/C:/Program Files/Yahoo SiteBuilder/sites/default/sitebuilder/preview

and

file:/C:/Program Files/Yahoo SiteBuilder/sites/default/sitebuilder

and see if that works.

(use "Find & Replace" to do that.... it's a lot quicker than manually deleting it).

let me know how it works out for you


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *file:/C:/Program Files/Yahoo SiteBuilder/sites/default/sitebuilder/preview/bible.html" onMouseOver=
> If I change this to read the page i want to link will it work?
> For example ( Info.html ) *


 using your example...
I'd change this :

 file:/C:/Program Files/Yahoo SiteBuilder/sites/default/sitebuilder/preview/bible.html"

to this :

 /bible.html"

and your gonna need to chance the image path as well.


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

How do I change the Image paths and what and where are they.
What would I change it too


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

The site is www.gnm.vze.com sorry I didnt understand what you meant


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

where on the web are your images?


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

okay....
I already suggested what I think that you should do :


> the best I can suggest is deleteing all instances of :
> 
> file:/C:/Program Files/Yahoo SiteBuilder/sites/default/sitebuilder/preview
> 
> ...


 and since you won't provide me with a link to the site itself....
that's about all that I can offer you at the moment.

try it.... and see if it works.
If not..... provide me with a bit more information to go on, and I'll see what I can do to help


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

oh.... okay.
thanks

i'll check your link now.....................................


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

K they provided a link...read and type faster ok


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

Sorry, but Images?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

The pictures, where were they uploaded too on your website.


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

Did you get the site address?


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

The pictures are in my pictures. I think the links will work because the music is in the same place. When you go to the site do you hear any music?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Yes I did, but the images don't show because the src is wrong, where are the actual pictures saved on your website.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

No music, because those links are wrong too...


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

With the site builder I down loaded them straight to the page from my pictures to site builder should I add a page for each picture? I know how to do that


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

your path is this :

http://www.geocities.com/revj777/

you need to upload the images to the server (they don't currently reside there).


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

K clear out your PM box


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I am doing that as we speak what about the music? I have some music in my windows media player can I upload them also?


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *I am doing that as we speak what about the music? I have some music in my windows media player can I upload them also? *


 as long as geocities accepts the file type.... then YES.

but be carefull..... cuz if the music files are large....
you will eat your bandwidth very quickly (I don't recall how much you get with geocities.... but it's certainly not limitless  )


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have uploaded the pictures what about the music?


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gibble:_
> *K clear out your PM box  *


 fire when ready


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

You must think I am smarter than I am!! PM box???


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *I have uploaded the pictures what about the music? *


 did you upload this one :

*pinkBirdFlight.gif*

(I can't find it.... and neither can your page)


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *You must think I am smarter than I am!! PM box??? *


 that has nothing to do with you (ignore that part  )


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I clicked on upload went to music but nothing showed up to upload how do I get to the music in my windows media player


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

We'll worry about the music after, lets get the images fixed first


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *I clicked on upload went to music but nothing showed up to upload how do I get to the music in my windows media player *


 how about we take it one step at a time and get you to upload your images and fix your links first 

after that.... the music part will be a lot easier.


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

that freakin' Gibby is stealing my thoughts 

THOUGHT-STEALER !!! 

lol


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

How do I start?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by khaki:_
> *that freakin' Gibby is stealing my thoughts
> 
> THOUGHT-STEALER !!!
> ...


Stealing? Great minds think alike...yours is just a tad slower than mine....hehehe

As for your problem rev, you said you uploaded your images. Can you give a path to where one is...because I can't seem to find them on your website.

For example (like khaki said) pinkBirdFlight.gif, where did you upload it to, because we can't see or find it.


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I know how to find a spot on the page, but how to replace?
Where do I start?


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I didnt upload that one every one of the picts are in my file manager


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

10055252.jpg
jesus.jpg
ATT122.jpg
pic3.jpg
crosses.jpg
so_loved.jpg
These are the picts I am using


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Ok, if the pictures are in your filemanager, right click on the view link beside one, select copy shortcut and paste it here, so we can see where exactly they are, then we can show you how to alter your pages to work


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

those images are not on your *index.html* page.

upload ALL of your images (or at least the ones that are on the *index.html* page).....
then take the file which I have attached here...
and save it as index.html

then upload that to your site.

then we can test it.


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have to go for about an hour will you all still be here?


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

P s !!!

forgot to attach the file 

(I hate when I do that  )


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

okay....
never mind the first file that i attached.

I didn't realize that you were not uploading to an *images* folder.

use this one instead.........


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/revj777/10055252.jpg


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *I have to go for about an hour will you all still be here? *


 ummm.... NO
(sorry  )


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

When I went to my site for some reason my links and picts are not there. They are replaCED WITH BOXES AND X'S


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *http://www.geocities.com/revj777/10055252.jpg *


 yeah.... that's fine (I already had that part figured-out)

you need to upload the _other_ images.....
and then do what I told you to do with the _second_ file that I attached (in my previous post).

that file should have absolute links to all of your files AND images.

if you do all of that......
your page should load with all of images and links.


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *When I went to my site for some reason my links and picts are not there. They are replaCED WITH BOXES AND X'S *


 it's because of your links (they are still pointing to your C: Drive).

do what I just said in my last post (and then all the "X"s and "boxes" will become images again)


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I uploaded the first one before you said it was the wrong one and then I uploaded the second one. Now all I have are boxes


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

so as not to confuse you....
here is that file again :


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *I uploaded the first one before you said it was the wrong one and then I uploaded the second one. Now all I have are boxes *


 i know.... it's because I included an */images* folder for the image links.

the 2nd file does not have that (use that one instead) 

(I give ya credit for hanging in there  )


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

okay..... i see that i missed some *clipart/images/* references in your code.
I removed them and now you need to use the NEW file that I am attaching (sorry.... but I didn't see that in the path originally)

but even so.....
the following image is NOT on the server :
http://www.geocities.com/revj777/pinkBirdFlight.gif

so until you upload ALL of those images....
you will not get rid of the "X"s and "boxes".

I gotta go soon.....
but I'll hang with you for as long as I can


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I tried to upload with index.txt but it said invalid file name so I changed it to index.html but I still get boxes and that includes all my picts.


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rev1065:_
> *I tried to upload with index.txt but it said invalid file name so I changed it to index.html but I still get boxes and that includes all my picts. *


 nah.....

the source code still shows the old path.

plus..... I checked one of the images (http://www.geocities.com/revj777/Bar1-2-inactive-65218.png)....
and it still does not exist on the server.

what is the name of the page that has these files in it :

10055252.jpg
jesus.jpg
ATT122.jpg
pic3.jpg
crosses.jpg
so_loved.jpg

we can start with that one instead (since the other page contains rollovers for navigation.... which is something that is too large to tackle until we get you pointing in the right direction)

.........and yes..... I told you that you needed to save the txt file as html (about 2 pages ago  )


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

If you mean the picts each one has a different page


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I just uploaded them and the computer did the rest


----------

